# Authentic chicago deep dish pizza,budlight pizza kettle



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 3, 2012)

There have been alot of pizza posts lately but no one did chicago any justice so I made a chicago deep dish Pizza with grilled hamburger seasoned with slap your daddy, grilled hot sausage and pepperoni, with provalone and mozzarella, and I used a budlight can to turn my new Performer into a pizza oven   






Made the sauce




Burgers and sausage on 








dough goes round and round




Setup the Performer with a old Pizza tip from Don Cash, thx Don been awile since ya posted lol




















Budlight pizza oven in full effect   





















































It really came out awsome, Thx for looking guy's I had a blast


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice. I never think about Chicago pizza, don't know why, just never do. I like the way you improvised with the kettle. I knew sooner or later somebody would have a real reason for Bud Light!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW ... That is a great lookin' pie, Jimmy, well done! Never been a fan of the deep dish, but I may have to rethink that one.


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 3, 2012)

I know what im cooking next time!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks good. Where is the pickled Japs and Anchovies?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2012)

uh....


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 3, 2012)

Ya know there is a dispute out there in the world where Pizza originated. Seems like the overwhelming evidence points to the Windy City. Now Noo Yawkers try to claim it too for some reason. Now the only thing Eyetalians get to eat is stuff the Greeks don't like. I have read up all about this.


----------



## dledmo (Apr 3, 2012)

I do loves me some deep dish.  Anything you would try different next time?


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fantastic!! I am planning on trying this pretty soon. Is the pizza stone necessary?


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 4, 2012)

Thx guy's for the comments  


> I do loves me some deep dish. Anything you would try different next time?


Just the toppings sky's the limit


> Fantastic!! I am planning on trying this pretty soon. Is the pizza stone necessary?


No I don't think so but I wanted to keep the heat as even as possible I think it helped but by no means necessary, also next time I might pile my fire all in the back and just keep turning the pizza. with the budlight holding the lid it's pretty easy to grab the handle of the cast iron pan with tongs to spin the pizza


----------



## dledmo (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet idea with the cast iron pan.  I have done deep dish pizza with store bought dough using 8" pie pans and they turned out fairly well.  This is the next level.  I loved putting 3 or 4 layers of ingredients in.  It's about time I step up my game!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a fan of Deep Dish Pies, but I'd have to try that for sure!!  Very nice!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 7, 2012)

I like french bread pizza. Takes a bunch of work out of it.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 7, 2012)

Sure looks good and I bet very filling.


----------



## sarahyoung75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Your Pie making my mouth water just looking at it! I am looking forward to more of your wonderful treats. Really it's a wonderful post.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Sarah welcome. Can tell you have a discerning eye for good pies.


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 22, 2012)

Respect!


----------



## sarahyoung75 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Sarah welcome. Can tell you have a discerning eye for good pies.



Yeah! I think i can.


----------

